

Teletext Wedding Website - mopedDreams
http://www.findingmoredetails.co.uk/

======
linker3000
Ha,

Very cute.

Back in the late 1980s I wrote a full clone of the teletext system on my
Commodore 64, witn priority news pages and full support for all the special
features like double height text, reveal etc.

